

Building Applications with Ember.js - sgharms
http://emberjs.com/guides/router_primer/

======
whalesalad
Whenever I read ember source code, I think of messy and verbose JSP
applications.

This is out of control: <http://wsld.me/K4zh>

Backbone is also verbose and I dislike using it. For this reason, I want to
like Ember. But I can't. I can't like any of this crap because it's too taxing
on your mind. How many times am I going to write Ember.Router.Extend before I
shoot myself in the head?

Sure, you might argue this is a necessity and a limitation of the language.
_Then change your thinking._ I'm convinced that I need to do something about
this. I need to take LSD and have some mind altering experience and create a
new rails-like movement for browser-side application development that breaks
out of this insanity we're all a part of.

Why do we continue to make web development so hard on ourselves? We're
creating all these frameworks but none of them are truly changing the way we
build products for the better.

~~~
adamnemecek
You can write Em.Router.extend instead /troll. The thing is that client-side
MVC is still pretty new (the initial Backbone commit is from Sept 2010 IIRC).
I totally agree that a rails-like movement is necessary but I believe that
Ember is the project which espouses the same values as Rails. Also, I think
that Ember is somewhat similar to Rails in that for small applications, the
advantage might not be that large but as the application grows in size, the
advantage of using Ember becomes more apparent.

------
adamnemecek
Even though I'm still an Ember noob, I've read this guide some time ago and it
was the one resource that made a lot of things click. Props to sgharms.

------
sgharms
OP: after this there should be no complaints from Angular, Backbone, or Batman
that Ember has insufficient documentation for building a real app. Between
this and / or trek.github.com you should be good to build a serious Ember
application.

